# How to stock my new 6.6 gallon?



## hm.newbie (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought a 6.6 gallon bookshelf aquarium from Petco. I do not have any more information about it really, but it is longer than most other tanks of its size. 

I have bought and set up everything I need, except for the fish themselves. I have looked around online and consulted my mom (has had aquariums for 30 years), and I see that the general rule of thumb is 1 inch of fish per gallon.

I would like some advice on how to stock this tank. I would like colorful fish, but do not know what species I should get. Maybe guppies or glofish? Yes, I know this tank will not support many individuals. I was thinking 4-5 fish? According to a lot of posts I've seen, betas are what are generally kept in this size tank--but I do NOT want a beta! Thoughts?

And I am living in an area that does not have any specialty stores, so they will have to be species that can be bought at Petco! 

Thanks and I look forward to some feedback.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby!

I would advise a school of tetras, like Neons. They're pretty, they school, they're middle swimmers (ideal for a long tank), and only get up to 1.5", however their only drawback in my opinion is that they are fairly delicate. Watch them closely during the first week after you add them as they might get sick or come into your aquarium sick.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

maybe a pair ghost or cherry shrimp for a small bottom clean-up crew too


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> maybe a pair ghost or cherry shrimp for a small bottom clean-up crew too


Agreed. Do not get a plecostimus whatever you do - it'll outgrow the tank in under a year.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

You should really get a new filter, the one that comes with that set up is trash.


----------



## hm.newbie (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone.

I originally wanted tetras but became concerned when I read posts about how much space they need to swim. However, the tank is as long as a 20 gallon so that will probably solve that problem if I keep the school small.

And I will definitely not be getting a plecostimus! And will look into a new filter in coming weeks if this one does not seem to be getting the job done.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe have a look at micro rasboras, shell dwelling cichlids or killifish if you want some thing different, just make sure you read up on their special needs.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I think any kind of live bearer will work in a small tank. Just make sure you get the same sex. Guppies are fun (thats what I have) platties are pretty good too, and they have lots of different kinds, mickey mouse, sunset, swordtail, but not as active as guppies. Tetras are also a good idea if you don't want to go livebearer. 
Shrimp are fun to watch. My son and I play find the ghost shrimp in my tank LOL snails are good too, but try and only get one so you don't get overloaded with babies.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

you could go with some white cloud minnows. with a dark background and decent light, they can be quite stunning. if you want to go with a lot of fish for your small tank, you could order some least killifish(heterandria formosa) online. they are actualy live-bearers, not a true killifish. they are the smallest livebearer you can get, and you can keep several in a single gallon. they are also called dwarf live-bearers. the neat thing about them is that they actualy swim in tight schools, i have 14 in a five gallon and at any given time the whole school would fit in the space of an apple.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You have a very small tank that can go bad fast. I have had a lot of shoping experience at Petco. I would recommend 3-4 Neon Tetras or T-bone rasboras. both are small but colorful. Try to get 2-3 small Corys and one snail. Get some floating plants, like Cabomba, so your fish will feel secure. Remember to cycle slowly when you cycle (few fish at a time).


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Be choosy about your snail. One snail of the wrong species will still reproduce (ie: ramshorns, physa) because some species are hermaphroditic. If you get an apple snail and only have one they will not reproduce, but a female may still lay sterile egg masses. With a tank this small it is a very good idea to read up on any species you consider before you buy. 

Plus: invest in water tests before you invest in a lot of fish, and when you do start to buy fish, go one at a time if at all possible. Allow the tank to "catch up" after each addition, and keep an eye on the ammonia level especially with such a small tank. 

For a beginner to start with such a small tank, its like someone who is going to start keeping houseplants going straight for the bonsai - you can do it, but it takes time and attention to detail and your learning curve will be steep. Fortunately you have your mom available for help and info.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

hmmm 

a sparkling gaurami with any of the above schools

but i dont think petco has any sparkling gauramis.. do they ?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i second the recommendation for plants. i have never had a perfectly stable tank without them, and depending on the plant, some of my smaller tanks are able to go without a filter at all. fast growing plants like watersprite work best at removing ammonia, but you wouldnt have to trim slow growers like java fern as often.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Neons would work, or perhaps the glofish, though they're pretty active and like larger groups. They are a hardier fish, though. For a cleanup crew, I'd recommend red cherry shrimp, but be careful about the type of fish you have with them, many types view shrimp, especially the babies, as food. I'm actually making a 1G planted red cherry shrimp tank right now, for my office. I think they're fun to watch, and you can have about 10 shrimp per gallon (instead of a fish) so you could fit 4 or 5 neons/glofish/platies and about 10 red cherry shrimp. Add some easy plants and you'll have a nice little tank going.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I like shrimp too, endlers, 2 African Dwarf Frogs could also be good. 

I don't think it's big enough for the glofish though, they need swimming space and tend to pick on each other too much in such a small school.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ofcourse they are hugry 

I have never heard about that one flake for inch of fish flakes aren't of equal size 

And comeon fish don't exactly share equally when food is dumped lol 

Depends on the kinda fish also 
If you are too worried about over feeding ... 
Feed them once and remove the remaining food with fish net after 3 to 4 mins 

I dint even remove food lots lying on the floor and I feed only once a day


----------



## hm.newbie (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with most other people. I would say to start get as few fish as you can, and if you feel ready to get 1 or 2 more later, do so.  It's always better to have extra space than not enough space.


----------

